# Looking for a VG Browning Hi Power gunsmith in So FL - any suggestions?



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

I have an '82 Standard (adj rear sight) BHP that has the small thumb safety that I want to replace with an extended safety. Anyone feel like offering a newby (here) a name and location of a qualified 'smith? (you know what I mean: someone you would take yours to). South Florida, either coast, Sarasota & South on the West Coast and West Palm Beach & South on the East Coast.

Might have that slab of metal (known as the front sight) replaced at the same time. Thoughts on a 'Big brass bead' or night sight or hi-viz, etc..thinking of leaving the adj site on the rear, any issues with that?

Any help or thoughs will be appreciated. I posted a couple of pics on the BHP on the Browning Photo thread.

Thanks, in advance.


----------

